# My wife just pulled 200+ ticks off me...



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Where those ticks? Mel


----------



## Rlynch132 (Dec 31, 2011)

May have been chiggers... Me and my buddy got them bad yesterday while we were out......


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Good God man, sounds like you need to treat your cloths in permethrin!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just put some bleach in tub and go soak. Usually a cup is all that need of bleach
DB


----------



## FirstFreedom (Dec 3, 2006)

Good lawdie have mercy.... Never heard of them that bad. I've found upwards of 20 dug in.... but wow... tons of deer in the area?


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

The bugs are out in force this year. Use sawyers clothing treatment on your clothing. Spray down clothes and let them fully dry.


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

And I thought the 30 I picked up was bad enough! Dad had 100+ on his ankle/legs from clearing trails. Both of ours were the size you're describing too... Hate those little pests. Permethrin works great I just didnt have on my airsoft bdus that is covered in the stuff.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

If they are in fact ticks you better go to the doctors and get on antibiotics NOW. Lymes disease isn't something to screw with.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thats a lot of ticks!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Bgargasz said:


> If they are in fact ticks you better go to the doctors and get on antibiotics NOW. Lymes disease isn't something to screw with.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


They were definitely ticks...not chiggers. I don't know what I could have done except stood in one tick bed before walking to the next one and standing some more. I am still pulling them off. 

I am going to call the Dr tuesday and see what he says...


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Same thing happened to me the other night when I was putting up a blind. I probably picked off 75 all of them were super tiny. That wasnt the worst of my worries though. I got poisen ivy all up my arm and apparently scratched my eye at one point. Im now typing this with an eyepatch on because I have a nasty eye infection that I had to go to the doc for and I can even keep my eye open.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

crazy!!!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just put some bleach in tub and go soak. Usually a cup is all that need of bleach
> DB


Is this effective? How safe is that?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## MrOneEyedBoh (Jul 31, 2012)

cunninghamww said:


> Is this effective? How safe is that?


I wouldnt say its safe per se, but IVe done it multiple times when I was younger. I used to do it to dry out posion ivy. Works great for that, no doubt.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

cunninghamww said:


> Easily 200, probably pushing 300. This is in NE kansas.
> 
> I have been pulling 5-10 off every time I go out to the woods, but have never got in them this bad before, not even close.
> 
> ...


sounds like chiggers ?


----------



## 5 Seas (Dec 27, 2007)

Where I am on Long Island Ticks are ridiculous. Every thing has to sprayed with Permithin. I set up two blinds the other night while walking through 4 to 5 ft of overgrown weeds, just to get in the woodlot. I change my clothes immediately after leaving woods and put it all into a clear bag. The ticks will drop off and I can see them. Wearing a hat, gloves, jacket and boots all worked. I brought out nothing. Except it was 80 degrees and clothes are still drying out. Use the right stuff. The only way to deal with ticks is preparation.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

cunninghamww said:


> Is this effective? How safe is that?


It's 100% effective and 100% safe. I've never heard of anyone shaving their head before to get rid of ticks lol. Crabs yes but ticks no. Permethrin will keep them off of you while hunting. Where I live ticks are terrible. They'll turn your pant legs brown this time of year every time you go into the woods if you walk very far at all. I sprayed down and went out for about that long yesterday. I got covered but they all got dead b4 they could bite me. :thumbs_up


----------



## MarkBaHoi (Jul 5, 2012)

seed ticks maybe?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> It's 100% effective and 100% safe. I've never heard of anyone shaving their head before to get rid of ticks lol. Crabs yes but ticks no. Permethrin will keep them off of you while hunting. Where I live ticks are terrible. They'll turn your pant legs brown this time of year every time you go into the woods if you walk very far at all. I sprayed down and went out about that long yesterday. I got covered but they all got dead b4 they could bite me. :thumbs_up


I have to shave my head simply to be able to see the ticks to get them. I have thick, curly hair and you can't find my scalp even if you are looking for it. But yes, I needed permethrin.


----------



## ky_hill hunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Ive had them on me so bad it looked like a leaf crawling up my leg. And they always go straight for the crotch! :awkward:


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

MarkBaHoi said:


> seed ticks maybe?


Seed ticks is definitely what it sounds like. They'll set ya' on fire.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn man - my deep woods off in healthy doses has been doing pretty good keeping them off of me in NC Kansas between Fort Riley and Frankfort. Used to get 1-3 per scouting trip early in the season but have been tick free the last 2-3 weeks. What spray are you using?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

pa.hunter said:


> sounds like chiggers ?


Unfortunately, ticks. 100% ticks. There were a few chiggers on my feet but the rest were ticks.


----------



## LangleyOutdoor (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait a couple days it will blister up and itch like crazy! Took two weeks for the itching to go away when we got into a bunch of those seed ticks.


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got into chiggers the other day and they look just like ticks and theyre super small i probably got 175 bites on my arms


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Seed ticks is definitely what it sounds like. They'll set ya' on fire.


I think about 95% were seed ticks...there were about 4-5 of the bigger lone star ticks.


----------



## Mdbowhunter2413 (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds exactly like seed ticks. Unfortunately I have been there too. Don't think I ever counted how many I actually pulled off but it did feel like it was never ending.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

cunninghamww said:


> I have to shave my head simply to be able to see the ticks to get them. I have thick, curly hair and you can't find my scalp even if you are looking for it. But yes, I needed permethrin.


No worries about having to shave. Bleach, soap and shampoo will take care of them. Add about a cup to your bath water and scrub real good. That bleach will kill em' dead.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> No worries about having to shave. Bleach, soap and shampoo will take care of them. Add about a cup to your bath water and scrub real good. That bleach will kill em' dead.


Headed to the tub now...


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I was scouting in ohio a few weeks ago and had about 200 on each ankle when I took my socks off. I thought that they were tiny ticks but have been told by other members that they are chiggers. My ancles broke out a week later and I still have small red bumps. It never itched so Im not sure what they were.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> No worries about having to shave. Bleach, soap and shampoo will take care of them. Add about a cup to your bath water and scrub real good. That bleach will kill em' dead.


What he said. I do this all the time.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Permanone!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Muzzy61 said:


> What he said. I do this all the time.


Same here. I've only took about a million bleach baths before to kill ticks lol. :thumbs_up

After you get out of the tub, you'll feel like a new man. I'd say you probably got chiggers too and they'll still itch a lil' bit afterwards but the tick bites wont and they'll be gone down the drain.


----------



## bowhunter 28 (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn did you lay in the bushes with no clothes on....LoL

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## bowhunter 28 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rlynch132 said:


> May have been chiggers... Me and my buddy got them bad yesterday while we were out......


You can't see chigger's

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

I was hunting two weekends ago in south Texas. Sprayed my pants, shirt and socks with permethrin spray. Didn't get one tick or chigger, thank the Lord. Spray your clothes and let dry, then tape up your pants and waist. But definitely get to thevdoc to get checked out!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Ticks have been really bad this year, get some permathrine. When I come out of the timber I have dead ticks all over my pant legs but none on my skin so far.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Ouch. The only time I have seen that many was on a dead bear. This year I found some permethrin


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

bowhunter 28 said:


> You can't see chigger's
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT1JXOyvKwh8VRVnHWJ7ZdQJKuuNIzckjaek72cQ80J59HOt1oqqQ&t=1 here is one


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

markbahoi said:


> seed ticks maybe?


bingo!


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Shave half of your body and light the unshaved half on fire. When the ticks run out onto your bare skin, hit them with a hammer. Just Kidding, don't try this.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys, definitely ticks (almost all of them seed ticks...they are the spawn of SATAN)...this ain't my first rodeo and have never seen them like this before. I wouldn't have believed there could be this many in one outing if it didnt happen to me...

But you know what really has me steaming now!?!?!?!

I stripped down in the garage and ran to the shower as soon as I got home. My wife was so grossed out that she put my clothes in the washer without checking my pockets.

Iphone 4s? Yeah, its toast.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Coming from a medical background Id say soaking in bleach water is about as effective at keeping disease away as sitting in bleach after a night with a hooker.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Bgargasz said:


> Coming from a medical background Id say soaking in bleach water is about as effective at keeping disease away as sitting in bleach after a night with a hooker.


lolz


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Shave half of your body and light the unshaved half on fire. When the ticks run out onto your bare skin, hit them with a hammer. Just Kidding, don't try this.


Always heard that was for crabs---and you use an ice pick, not a hammer.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

You could also try soaking in a hot bath with a good portion of dawn dishwashing liquid. I got into seed ticks twice this year. If they aren't stuck yet, a good dose of rubbing alcohol on a paper towel works to wipe em off. 

I bath my dogs with dawn once and a while and it kills the fleas like nobody's business.


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

Happened to me a few weeks ago in SE Kansas. I picked seed ticks off me for about 45 minutes. I even dropped trou right there in the woods and got the ones out of the insides of my pants. I didn't count, but there were easily over 150 ticks (seed ticks I believe). That will teach me to forget my permetherin in the early season. Not one made it to the bite...that really surprised me.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

MarkBaHoi said:


> seed ticks maybe?





ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Seed ticks is definitely what it sounds like. They'll set ya' on fire.


Yeah, you won the lotto alright, I've been hit by them before, the trick is to get them off before they spread out, they usually all jump on in a few patches then they just

radiate out. I feel for you, noone deserves that.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

CT hasn't had many ticks at all this year and we are usually the worst. Two years ago I saved every tick I found. I carried around a little film container to save them. By the end of the year I filled 3 standard sized mason jars. Gave them to someone I know at Uconn. Never heard anything about them. They suck.

This year I have found a few hundred tops. Way better than a few thousand like years past. The skeeters are really bad though. We have had a lot or riecent westnile virus found and one guy from the park I worked at had to go to the hospital from being bitten from to many skeeters. His legs are all black and blue and hes covered in some crazy reshes and hives. He cought something weird from them basturds


----------



## capone (Jan 12, 2006)

Seed ticks are the devil, I always seem to find them. Bath with bleach is the way to go.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

i feel itchy now...

i been checking my camera early in the morning when dew is still on everything and that seems to help keep them from attacking me so bad.. 

skeeters are terrible though..


----------



## Bowshott (May 18, 2011)

I've gotten into seed ticks like that more times than I count. They'll hang on the underside of weeds or leaves close to the ground and when your pant leg brushes past they drop off onto your leg. If you see them IMMEDIATELY when they get on you it will look like a solid mass about quarter sized. But within seconds they will start to dissipate. I don't go to the doc just because of that but if I start having any of even the slightest symptoms I would go.

I finally learned up and started treating my clothes with Repel Permanone. It works.


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

Bgargasz said:


> If they are in fact ticks you better go to the doctors and get on antibiotics NOW. Lymes disease isn't something to screw with.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Think I would go this route!!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Coming from a medical background Id say soaking in bleach water is about as effective at keeping disease away as sitting in bleach after a night with a hooker.


Perhaps not, but I bet if dunked a hooker in a bleach bath she'd jump off of you in a hurry too. :wink:


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

They are great fried with some garlic and onions.


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

cgs1967 said:


> They are great fried with some garlic and onions.


What, hookers?


----------



## tntom (Sep 19, 2008)

Now let us see. Ticks, Seed Ticks, Chiggers, Limes, Bleach bath, Shaved head, itching crotch, Picking ticks for 2 hours. I love bowhunting

On a more serious note take if from someone who has had Limes. Go to the Dr. Please?

Tom


----------



## INtreestand (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for the ignorance but what is permethrin and where can i get it.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

cunninghamww said:


> Is this effective? How safe is that?


this is the best advice, then treatment for lymes disease


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

TNMAN said:


> Always heard that was for crabs---and you use an ice pick, not a hammer.


X2 lol


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Shave half of your body and light the unshaved half on fire. When the ticks run out onto your bare skin, hit them with a hammer. Just Kidding, don't try this.


One of my buddies said that was how you get rid of crabs. Shave half the hair, light the other half on fire and club em when they run out. I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe that day. Somehow the topic came up on the way home from a hunting trip in Canada.

Sounds like ticks. I've got into them that bad before, although my personal record was 75 in a sit. I think I crawled through a bed of them that day. They are really bad this year. Locally they had a deer fawn that had so many ticks around its eyes it couldn't see.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

We have not had a ton of tick's this year but the spiders and bee's have been crazy..


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

tell me you aren't in MN....!!! ukey:


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

lardy125 said:


> tell me you aren't in MN....!!! ukey:


NE kansas


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Your wife's a keeper.Mine would throw a bucket of gas on me and light me on fire before she'd touch ONE tick on me.......lol


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like seed ticks. Do the bleach bath. I have done that probably more than 50 times in my life. Hold your nose and go under water for ones on your head. I have used a 1/3 of a bottle of bleach before in one bath. I hate ticks. I haven't gotten them since using permanon though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I use Max Deet or 100% deet and therma cell in blind never have a problem getting a close. Had them come up to my blind I could reach out and touch them at times. You need to go to the sports store .


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

For the D.O.D. proper treatment of clothing with permethrin/permanone. I typ. purchase a quart of Permethrin based ant and termite killer. If i wear treated clothes, i never have a problem with ticks or chiggers. Hope this helps.

I have also heard of a few guys who use flea and tick shampoo for dogs. I have no experience trying this method after being in the woods.

_1. __There are three specific dosages used to impregnate fabric with permethrin. 

For protection up to one year (52 weeks): 
0.125-mg permethrin per square centimeter of fabric. The protection will last for the life of the garment, 50 detergent launderings, or 1 year, whichever comes first. It is accomplished by applying a dosage of 1 pint of .8% mixture to a garment using Perma-kill 13.3% permethrin Solution by way of Controlled Wicking, Spraying or Soaking (see below).

For protection up to 6 weeks: 
0.026 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 6 weeks of protection or 6 launderings and is accomplished by applying 2-1/2 ounces of .5% (1/2%) mixture to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray. 

For protection up to 2 weeks: 
0.008 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 2 weeks of protection or 2 launderings and is accomplished by applying 1-1/2 ounces .5% (1/2%) mixture to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray. 

TOTAL FABRIC IMPREGNATION W/ PERMAKILL 13.3% SOLUTION ( 52 weeks ) 
Best suited for fabrics of cotton and cotton blend. May darken light colors or pastels due to the quantity of permethrin applied with this dosage. Clothing to be treated must be washable and suitable for exposure to water. 
Dry Clean Only products should not be treated. Do not treat underwear. 
Controlled Wicking - This follows the military procedure for personal application when spray application is not possible. The process is a controlled wicking process where a specific amount (dose) of permethrin is introduced to an individual garment under controlled conditions. You will need: 
a - pint measuring cup 
b - 1 ounce measurer 
c - several 2 gallon sealable plastic bags (e.g. Ziplock ™) 
d - a bottle of 13.3% permethrin Solution 
e - water 
f - clothing (Do not treat any under garments; treat outer garments only.) 
g - several large rubber bands 
h - rubber gloves 

Instructions: Wear rubber gloves when handling wet solution. Add 1 ounce of Perma-kill 13.3% permethrin to measuring cup and top off with 15 ounces of clean water to make 1 pint. Roll garment to be treated tightly to a size that will fit into bag and secure roll with rubber bands. Place garment into the bag, add the mixed (1 pint) of permethrin solution and seal the bag while removing excess air. Put bag aside for 2 hours minimum to allow thorough wicking. Remove garment, unroll the garment to ensure entire garment is damp without dry spots, air dry, mark with treatment date (month/year) and store. If wicking is not complete, roll garment and return to bag. 

Note: Proper mixing of the permethrin with water by way of agitation/shaking is critical. Improperly mixed solution will leave a blotchy appearance on fabric caused by the permethrin and water not being thoroughly blended and/or separation during the wicking process. Make certain that you mix the solution completely before adding to the bag containing the garment to be treated.

This method has been tested and delivers protection within the following guideline - Properly completed, this procedure will impregnate the garment with a dosage of approximately 0.125-mg permethrin per square centimeter. The protection will last for the life of the garment, 50 detergent launderings, or 1 year, whichever comes first. 

Note: Measuring cups (a) & (b) and sealable plastic bags (c), must be dedicated only to this process and not used for ANY other purpose. 

Spraying - Wear rubber gloves when handling wet solution. A respirator is recommended. 
For treatment of a single garment add 1 ounce of Perma-kill 13.3% permethrin to measuring cup and top off with 15 ounces of clean water to make 1 pint of mixed solution in an appropriate pump up garden sprayer, or trigger spray. Lay clothing out and spray until wet using one half the mixture, flip over and spray until entire contents of container are applied, hang and let air dry. 

For treatment of 8 garments mix 8 ounces of Perma-kill 13.3% permethrin with 120 ounces of water to make 1 gallon of mixed solution in an appropriate pump up garden sprayer. Lay clothing out and spray until wet, flip over and spray until wet, hang and let air dry. One gallon of mixed solution will treat eight garments (@ 1 pint per garment) with the proper dosage of permethrin. See section on garments for proper definition of garment. 

Note: Proper mixing of the permethrin with water by way of agitation/shaking is critical. Improperly mixed solution will leave a blotchy appearance on fabric caused by the permethrin and water not being thoroughly blended. Make certain that you mix the solution completely before application and occasionally during application. 

Submersion - Wear rubber gloves when handling wet solution. Follow all instructions for Controlled Wicking. Limit garment or equivalent (see section on garments for proper definition of garment) to 1-pint of mixed solution. Substitute pail or other dedicated container for sealable plastic bags. 
Note: Proper mixing of the permethrin with water by way of agitation/shaking or stirring is critical. Improperly mixed solution will leave a blotchy appearance on fabric caused by the permethrin and water not being thoroughly blended. Make certain that you mix the solution completely before submersing garment. 

Storage - The ideal storage is to pack into plastic bag after it's completely dry (black garbage bags are perfect) and store in a dark place when not in use. 

Garments - A garment consists of one pair of long pants (or an alternate of two pairs of short pants) or one long sleeve shirt (or an alternate of two T-shirts). Garments to be treated must be treated individually except when treating an alternate. When treating an alternate both items (e.g.: two pair of shorts or two T-shirts) must be treated at the same time. An alternate pair must be made of like material to ensure accurate wicking of the full dosage. Example - do not combine cotton blend with a nylon garment. 

PARTIAL FABRIC IMPREGNATION W/ .5% (1/2%) permethrin ( 2 or 6 weeks ) 
Other permethrin Dosages - There are two other dosages that have been tested for clothing treatment. Both rely on a .5% (1/2%) solution, which is available in pre-mixed 6-ounce containers (either aerosol or non-aerosol). 

0.026 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 6 weeks of protection or 6 launderings and is accomplished by applying by 2 1/2 ounces to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray. Retreat garments after 6 weeks or sixth laundering. 

0.008 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 2 weeks of protection or 2 launderings and is accomplished by applying by 1 1/2 ounces to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray. Retreat garments after 2 weeks or second laundering.

Note: For trips of short duration (6 weeks or less) the use of Duranon Tick & Mosquito Repellent at the proper dosage is far more convenient than total fabric impregnation. 

There are many recipes for use of this product while only three have been tested. Only rely on tested methods for best protection. One frequently mentioned method is WRONG, here it is - Add the concentrate to the final rinse cycle while washing your clothing. DO NOT DO THIS! First you will over dilute the product thereby reducing its strength and effectiveness significantly. Secondly, you will be flushing the excess product into the environment through sewers or septic systems. 
Always follow manufacturer's instructions as the basis for use. This combination of permethrin treated clothing and a topical deet based repellent on exposed skin is known as the DOD system (Department Of Defense) and is recognized to perform at nearly 100% effectiveness. The deet repellent can be any repellent of less than 35% deet concentration. Keep in mind that no protection system will be 100% effective and that you must use other means to supplement the repellent. _​


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Sawyers, I get it at cabelas.


INtreestand said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what is permethrin and where can i get it.


----------



## Deer Nut'z (Aug 23, 2012)

Time to make a doctors appointment :angry:


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

I had the same thing happen about two weekends ago. I'm in NE Kansas as well. Hadn't had a problem with bugs all year, then two weekends ago I decide to put up all my treestands, about 6 hours total. One of the only times all year that I didn't put on my normal 40% Deet spray. I easily had hundreds of ticks (pin size) all over. Most had already bit and started to dig in. Got in the shower and used a scrub brush all over... Got out and was all red from scrubbing, but all the ticks were gone. Had bumps for a week and itched bad for a couple days. Dang ticks...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Bgargasz said:


> Coming from a medical background Id say soaking in bleach water is about as effective at keeping disease away as sitting in bleach after a night with a hooker.


Thats almost as funny as his wife trying to save the clothes and washing his phone.....


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

On top of killing ticks and chiggers, permathrin will also kill fleas, lice and crotch crickets.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

I feel for ya. Reading this thread made ME itch!


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

SSLegacy said:


> I feel for ya. Reading this thread made ME itch!


me too!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> on top of killing ticks and chiggers, permathrin will also kill fleas, lice and crotch crickets.



lol


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

zap said:


> Thats almost as funny as his wife trying to save the clothes and washing his phone.....


I think that side of the story got lost...I am still beside myself about that one. But our first baby is due in 3 weeks so I can't really stay mad...some things just aren't worth it.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> I think that side of the story got lost...I am still beside myself about that one. But our first baby is due in 3 weeks so I can't really stay mad...some things just aren't worth it.


Don't know if it will work for a phone gone through the wash, but I dunked my I-phone once and buried it in a jar of dry raw rice left it in there for a couple days, the rice

draws out all the moisture much like those silicone packets. Might be worth a shot, my phone worked fine afterwards.


----------



## ST3PH3N (Aug 3, 2012)

z7master167 said:


> I got into chiggers the other day and they look just like ticks and theyre super small i probably got 175 bites on my arms


I got into them 2-3 weeks ago except they got my legs/crotch/back. that sucked


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> Don't know if it will work for a phone gone through the wash, but I dunked my I-phone once and buried it in a jar of dry raw rice left it in there for a couple days, the rice
> 
> draws out all the moisture much like those silicone packets. Might be worth a shot, my phone worked fine afterwards.


Headed to the pantry.


----------



## paradoxer (Sep 22, 2009)

Mdbowhunter2413 said:


> Sounds exactly like seed ticks. Unfortunately I have been there too. Don't think I ever counted how many I actually pulled off but it did feel like it was never ending.


Yep. http://wildjournal.org/seedticks/


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I pulled over 80 off me the same size. My legs were covered. It was insane.200 or 300 would be just insane. lol I would take a bleach only bath if that were the case.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Been there, done that...

Luckily this year the ticks haven't been as bad as they have been in recent years.

Lots of disease carrying ticks around here, according to the experts one of the highest densities in the country. I don't even worry about it....


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad I don't live back there...


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

boxerjake77 said:


> good god man, sounds like you need to treat your cloths in permethrin!!!


x'100

also there has been a new tick borne disease discovered . 2 people in the St Joe Mo area have contracted it ..its now named the "Heartland Virus"


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

In most cases, the tick must be attached for 36-48 hours or more before the Lyme disease bacterium can be transmitted.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Crap that's allot of ticks!! I've got my legs torn up right now with chiggers from the last couple time out scouting. I think I'm going to give this permethrin a shot. I looked at tractor supplies web site and they sell it, but it says it's for livestock? Is that just more potent? Where would be the best place to get this permethrin?


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

va limbhanger said:


> Crap that's allot of ticks!! I've got my legs torn up right now with chiggers from the last couple time out scouting. I think I'm going to give this permethrin a shot. I looked at tractor supplies web site and they sell it, but it says it's for livestock? Is that just more potent? Where would be the best place to get this permethrin?


Yeah the permethrin for livestock is way more concentrated and needs to be diluted down to 0.50% - 1%. I've been wanting to get some and try it because it should be quite a bit more cost effective.

Repel Clothing And Gear is sold at Wal-Mart. Supposedly it's just relabeled Permanone. Lately I've been using Coulston's Duranon. It has quite a bit less smell when first sprayed on. I picked it up at a local farm supply place.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

spray down, what do you expect.


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I buy permanone in spray cans and always keep a can in my truck. I spray my truck floor mats and carpet every 2 weeks during hunting season..i spray the truck bed after every kill too. I use the stronger mix from tractor supply and spray it arround my skinning rack after every kill is cleaned, I have a large plastic container that has a lid for the hides..ticks drop off of hide when animal dies and the container helps contain them. I spray my house carpet a couple of times during hunting season too


----------



## silentsteps (Jul 9, 2011)

just keep a look at the area, if you notice a red ring around any of the bites(like a archery target),go to the doctor., if there is no red ring, there just gonna itch like crazy. Last year i got in a bed of seed ticks and got 166 off my left ankle up to my knee.


----------



## FirstFreedom (Dec 3, 2006)

You guys understand that permethrin / permanone is a toxin when applied directly to the skin, right? You have to spray it on your clothes and other items and let them dry completely before putting them on - always follow the directions.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

I sprayed some in my mouth on purpose last year. That stuff ain't gonna kill anybody unless they have a pretty sissy immune system. :tongue:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

cunninghamww said:


> Easily 200, probably pushing 300. This is in NE kansas.
> 
> I have been pulling 5-10 off every time I go out to the woods, but have never got in them this bad before, not even close.
> 
> ...


Those are seed ticks. There are millions of them this year here this year. They're here every year actually, just a really bad year this year. 

I got covered up with them last week and Saturday. They are still crawling on me but I've gotten most of them. I'm itching like a man in a fuzzy tree. 

Hate those little guys. 

Skeet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I think even a cub scout knows about using Permethrin on clothing, and to go buy any spray with a max of 98% deet. works here in Pennsylvania. Use it everytime I go in woods and never even get a skeeter bite .I would be nuts not to use it. Good luck . Like thay say if you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen . Or is that woods.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

2bucks128 said:


> I think even a cub scout knows about using Permethrin on clothing, and to go buy any spray with a max of 98% deet. works here in Pennsylvania. Use it everytime I go in woods and never even get a skeeter bite .I would be nuts not to use it. Good luck . Like thay say if you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen . Or is that woods.


HAHA! What??? I got a bunch of ticks on me so now I am not qualified to hunt? WTH man? I just got BACK from the woods...

That has got to be one of the most ridiculous posts I have ever read. I hope I am misunderstanding you...


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Did the bleach bath work out okay for ya'?


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

You found the mother-load


----------



## Kevin Mathews (Dec 12, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just put some bleach in tub and go soak. Usually a cup is all that need of bleach
> DB


Wow. That is bad


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Those are seed ticks. There are millions of them this year here this year. They're here every year actually, just a really bad year this year.
> 
> I got covered up with them last week and Saturday. They are still crawling on me but I've gotten most of them. I'm itching like a man in a fuzzy tree.
> 
> ...


They nailed me today and last week and the week before. I have a ton of tiny scabs from where them little ticks bit. They do itch quite a bit.


----------



## akkiller (Jul 8, 2012)

sounds like u need a bug-suit and a therml-cell


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

The same thing happened to me about a month ago. I had about 200 on each leg above my snake boots for about 10 inches (and a few in the nether regions). When I was in the woods, I sat down on a log to grab a drink of water and noticed what looked like shadows moving on my jeans. I would guess the number of seed ticks I had crawling on me was in the thousands. It was like a Hitchcock movie. When I got home, it itched so bad I could hardly stand it. The most effective way I found to get them off was with a sharp knife.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Seed ticks are the larvae stage of a tick, so they are the babies. No need to go to the Doc unless you show symptoms of something bad. Whenever I go out now I take some tape, or a lint roller with sticky peel off sheets and I roll them down my clothes, the tape grabs all the seed ticks. If they are biting in my skin I just scrape them off with my ID card


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to the phone, if you don't need it the next few days leave it in the jar of rice for 4-5 days without touching it. My HTC Evo has been in the lake more times than I care to think about and this always works.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm with you. There everywhere this year both ticks and chiggers. I hate wearing spray into my hunting area but it's a necessary evil this year. Your wife is saint.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

how exactly is a seed tick differnt than a regular tick? ARe they dangerous, or just a pain in the A?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

bsites9 said:


> how exactly is a seed tick differnt than a regular tick? ARe they dangerous, or just a pain in the A?


They are the larval stage of any ol' tick, they look like specs of dirt or rust, they have 6 legs instead of 8, they are a serious PITA because they usually roll in clusters of

100s or even 1000s fresh out the eggs, they have the capacity to carry disease but are considered less likely since they haven't had their first blood meal *yet*.

Best case scenario, you notice when you get hit by the cluster and and brush them off or kill them before they spread, which they will do immediately after landing on 

you. If you don't get them then the you are SOL because they are TINY, TINY, TINY like this ( . ) No joke.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Did the bleach bath work out okay for ya'?


It seems to have worked. 

Also, I talked to my Doc and he assured me that seed tics don't carry lymes disease, though he gave me a rundown of the symptoms just in case. Thanks for all the great advice, fellas!


----------



## Richard1969 (Jan 20, 2012)

When I hunted Oklahoma a few years back I had the same problem. You can spray yourself with Off mosquito spray and ticks will release their bite and then wipe them away. 

Sent from my HTC EVO


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got so many seed ticks and chiggers in my area the deer wait at the road so i can spray them down before going in the woods too


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> I sprayed some in my mouth on purpose last year. That stuff ain't gonna kill anybody unless they have a pretty sissy immune system. :tongue:


And you look like this now?


----------



## hoghntr (May 5, 2009)

you guys are freakin me out with this thread........ man i sure am glad i live in Arizona.. we do have ticks but they stay on critters and even that is rare to find.. however chiggers, no-see-ums, and skeetrs seem to think im fillet mignon!


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy crap! Do you need a transfusion?!?


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

connor_93 said:


> Same thing happened to me the other night when I was putting up a blind. I probably picked off 75 all of them were super tiny. That wasnt the worst of my worries though. I got poisen ivy all up my arm and apparently scratched my eye at one point. Im now typing this with an eyepatch on because I have a nasty eye infection that I had to go to the doc for and I can even keep my eye open.


At least you get to rock that awesome eye patch!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

I had over 100 on my hand and arm the other day at work. They nymphs are just starting to hatch rub your hand or leg trough the wrong bush an your covered. I got Lyme disease last summer not somthing you wanna mess with I let it go to long and spend a whole day and half the night in the ER.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

cunninghamww said:


> It seems to have worked.
> 
> Also, I talked to my Doc and he assured me that seed tics don't carry lymes disease, though he gave me a rundown of the symptoms just in case. Thanks for all the great advice, fellas!


Even if they did...no need for the chicken little reaction because you got into some ticks. Just like a doc won't just give you antibiotics because you might have strep throat...they aren't gonna treat you for lymes if you don't have it (or at least shouldn't). I don't get all the run to the doctor advice. And...I have had a tick borne disease.


----------



## Tbone88 (Jul 6, 2010)

We call those seed ticks here and i have been covered each time i have went out in the woods this year.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like you have the crabs..


----------



## JKinney (Aug 7, 2012)

any chance of getting a before and after shaved head pic??? hahaha --


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

One word...............permethrin :wink:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Ahhhhhh..... ticks gotta eat too!!!!!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

OP, how did your phone make out after being in the rice?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Farfal East said:


> And you look like this now?


No, thats how he always looked.

Hey cunninghamww, were you able to salvage your I-phone with the dry rice trick?


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Seed ticks! I hate them. I just soak a washcloth in alcohol and rub them off. The bleach in the bath works great also. I don't think seed ticks carry Lyme disease, but they sure itch the crap out of ya! Cortisone cream will help with the itch. I had around 100 or more on my ankles and lower legs this weekend. They went right through the cloth on my socks. I sprayed my legs and pants, shirt, arms, etc. but forgot the socks and on my wrists and hands.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

davydtune said:


> One word...............permethrin :wink:


+1, get some sawyers spray at basspro or cabelas. This stuff works great, dont go out before winter w/o treating your clothes and boots first!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> No, thats how he always looked.
> 
> Hey cunninghamww, were you able to salvage your I-phone with the dry rice trick?


The phone was dead to rights...even took it to a fix it store and they said hopeless. Just got a new one today. Head got a #1 buzz and I have been relatively tick free since. Went on a dove hunt last Saturday and came back with only one tick...and I was more happy about that than the birds I brought home!


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

As far as larval ticks being carriers,read this.The biggest vector for tick born disease is thought by those in the lyme community to be the nymph.
http://www.aldf.com/deerTickEcology.shtml


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> The phone was dead to rights...even took it to a fix it store and they said hopeless. Just got a new one today. Head got a #1 buzz and I have been relatively tick free since. Went on a dove hunt last Saturday and came back with only one tick...and I was more happy about that than the birds I brought home!


Knock, knock, knock... :darkbeer:


----------



## crookedeye (May 12, 2007)

i was thinking maybe there could be some good of this..you no kinda like spiderman? you could become Tickman, but i'm going to have to think a while about youre superpowers..


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

crookedeye said:


> i was thinking maybe there could be some good of this..you no kinda like spiderman? you could become Tickman, but i'm going to have to think a while about youre superpowers..


No superpowers yet but my wife and I welcomed our baby girl into the world and I killed a doe on public land all in one week. That's got to count for something, right?


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh my aching sack!


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

MarkBaHoi said:


> seed ticks maybe?


My first thought too


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1466835 
I swear by it. Have my whole hunting group in love with it. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kleetus31 (Sep 2, 2012)

I use Sawyers Permethrin clothing treatment and the results are amazing! Sounds like you need to find some ASAP!


----------



## T-head125 (Jul 5, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just put some bleach in tub and go soak. Usually a cup is all that need of bleach
> DB


Only if you enjoy chemical burns

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

If I came home with even 50 ticks on me I think I would seriously quit hunting. I love hunting but I hate ticks... I dont know what the deal is but at my spots I have not got a single tick (yet). I dont get it, how does it go from loaded with ticks to none? I really hope it stays this way and I been doing a lot of trimming and prep work so my walk in I dont touch anything. Weed wacked my way in figure one day of getting a bunch of ticks but worth it for the season, not a one. I mean i hate ticks and I will avoid a good hunting area if there really bad. It amazes me how you can go one town over and zero ticks and ahh you get the point I hate them!

NJ can be really bad


----------

